# Some Machine Shed pictures



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

It's slowly coming together. BTW - this is about half the machines I and DH own. Our "working girls" and my Singer collection are in the house.

This collection is predominately US mfg companies, with a time frame of 1890-1950's. Almost all fit a specific spot in the collection, though I've got some "duplicates"


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I've just been staring at the pictures.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I think I've found a new phobia to add to my list. 
I love what I see, I'd love to visit and check all the machines out - but - those machines up high on the shelves just bother the dickens out of me. 
I know the shelves are secured to the walls and each other but ...... 


Joe


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

So, you&#8217;re opening a museum? Seriously, you could tour with those earn money to buy more.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'd love to roam around and check them out. So glad you have a good space to keep them. Did you leave any spaces open for a few more?


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Angie - it's a specific collection - and there are a few I'd still like to acquire. There are several that are basically "duplicates" from the collection standpoint, and one of them could go to make room if needed. All the 50's "dashboard" machines could be moved out too - though the Morse and White would be kept. 

The "shed" houses my "non-Singer" collection. I've got about 35 Singers, DH has about 20 machines, and then I have my newer machines that I use regularly, including a Pfaff embroidery machine and my HQ Longarm.

I am very close to the point of "one in- one out"

Joe - they are way more secure than it looks. It's something I made sure of before putting them that high up. Most of the bases are formed in a way that the pegs hold them rather firmly and they can't slip around. I'll probably put something on the ends of the pegs to grip even more, just in case.

This will be open to visitors - on a "by appointment" type deal, for those with interest that are traveling through. And though I may have some machines I'd be willing to part with, for the most part there won't be anything for sale. 

One of the problems - people learn I have the collection, and then offer to sell me the old one they have. I'm always willing to look, but I don't need anymore White Rotarys or worn out Singer 27/127's. the ones I'd be interested in are those that are very uncommon. I already have all the common ones I want LOL!!

I started out collecting attachments, then decided it would be fun to have one machine for each style of Boye aftermarket shuttles (there are 12) and also love all the vintage rotary machines, so I'll grab an example of them if I find it. Still looking for some very early Eldredge machines (they come with assorted names on them) and a Blade and Union Mfg machines (that is just Union, not Union Special or Union Bottonehole). Mostly I stick with High Arm machines, and bullet shuttle style (not the earlier boat shuttle style) I have a friend in CA that collects early machines, and I've passed a few of the oldest along to him. Most of mine are late 1890's and forward - North American made (since I have one Canadian machine).


----------



## td66 (Nov 15, 2014)

This is just so cool. I love your collection.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

We need a *drool* button!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

You are one lucky woman!


----------

